# Dr. Presas Jr. seminar in May



## zenman (Jan 6, 2002)

Dr. Presas Jr. will be in Tacoma, Wa.  May-11&12 

Curriculum Covers - Art
Within Your Art - Connecting The Systems - 

Contact Natural Spirit Modern
Arnis 253-564-2867


----------



## no fefe (Jan 6, 2002)

cool!

You know, I have been thinking and I think it would be really cool if the all the Datus were to put on a seminar.

RK


----------



## Bob (Jan 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no fefe _
> *cool!
> 
> You know, I have been thinking and I think it would be really cool if the all the Datus were to put on a seminar.
> ...



That would be a great idea, but we would need to have a stadium in order for everyone to fit into a seminar of that magnitude..........


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no fefe _
> *cool!
> 
> You know, I have been thinking and I think it would be really cool if the all the Datus were to put on a seminar.
> ...




Count me in!

:asian:


----------

